# Wifi Service High CPU Usage



## zzip7

Once and a while I notice that the fan in my laptop starts running fast and the computer heats up and when I check the task manager, I find that the "Windows Wireless LAN 802.11 Extensibility Framework" is using nearly 30% of the CPU. However, this usually occurs when I am connected via wired ethernet cable and the wifi is disconnected.

Any idea what might be causing this?

I have attached a screenshot of the task manager and system info.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnpb

Have you tried updating the wifi and NAT Adapter drivers?

Also clean out the air vents with a can of air. The vents on the side and bottom of your laptop.


----------



## bassfisher6522

With laptops this is normal operation of the fan cycling on/off. When the heat builds up the fan kicks on and on high, once cooled the fan powers down to low or off. For most basic laptops there is a setting in the BIOS to turn the fan on all the time but it runs at a very low speed. The default setting is to cycle on/off at high speed. 

Now in your higher end laptops, they do have some settings you can set to adjust the fan speed.


----------



## zzip7

Thanks for the replies.

The fan is not the problem. The problem is the unusually high CPU usage. It seems that this high CPU usage from the Wifi service causes everything to slow down. I have never seen such high CPU usage for a simple Wifi service. (especially while the wifi is disconnected)


----------



## roodap

you can download coretemp and install. check how high the core temperature goes up
while wifi connected and disconnected.


----------



## Old Rich

The wireless may be searching for a connection . . Try removing all the stored wireless network profiles and see if the heavy usage is still there.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


----------

